# Source for 2" spring steel straps for steambending?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm setting up to do some steambending. I've done it
before years ago and I made a compression fixture
out of low carbon weldable steel. It works well
but the strap I have is low carbon steel too and it's 
going to retain too much shape in bending I think.

I know I could buy the Veritas rig but it seems a
bit overpriced to me considering I already have
a compression fixture and just need a piece of
spring steel strapping.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How 'bout Northern Tool or maybe Harbor Freight? I'm thinking of the springs they sell for trailer axles…


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Loren, They make "2 banding/strapping. You should be able to get 10-20ft from someone that uses it. Try looking at construction sites that are getting loads of pipe or steel. -Jack


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Uhhmmm, WHOOPS! Open mouth, insert foot. :-(

I was thinking of a different kind of "spring steel"

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Where I'm at Olympia Wa. we have a industial suppy co. were I have bought al different metals from they usually have whatever I need, I looked on line and you can buy the spring steel strapping you want but I could only find outlets that sold it by the roll. Look in your area for an industrial suppy house, also maybe give a HVAC co. a call they use strapping alot I hope this will send you in the right direction.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I use strapping steel in bending (with heat, no moisture), but I haven't found any wider than about 1 1/2". (Haven't actually looked that hard). An old bandsaw blade might work, if you could find one that wide. You'd have to cut off the teeth or flatten them out on an anvil, I guess.


----------

